# Squeek's Orcs and Gobbos



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I am hoping that starting a project log will give me some impetus to paint more regularly. Previously I haven't posted any pictures of models because I never like what I produce, however that aside I am aiming at a presentable tabletop level with these, so there is unlikey to be anything fantabulous on show...

So, on to the piccies... I am currently painting a batch of 20 NG spears including the command, I realise there isn't much to look at, but I wanted to have something posted to force me to keep a log 


























I understand that some of you might find the skin colour a little cartoony, but I like it as if it is much more subdued they don't seem to look all that good to me, just a mass of black and muddy colours 

I am quite pleased with the skulls, they are finished for the moment at least, the rest is all very much WIP. The goblin on the left of the unit as you look at it is the only one with 'finished' skin, I am quite happy with it so far, but am not averse to small changes. The standard bearer looks awful in the photo, but not soo bad in reality...(trust it to be one of the ones in the front row... )

All constructive C&C is welcome, and appreciated.

_Please excuse the general sloppiness of the painting and multiple stages of skin colour amongst the squad, what can I say I am not so good at painting yet! _


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

They look like you're doing OK to me mate... I've been painting gobboes for 20 years and these are much neater than most of mine! 

The yellows are excellently done, mine always look blotchy. The skin could do with a little more shading in my opinion, but I do know what you mean about it all just becoming a dark mass. I tried to get around it by painting the ocassional gobbo's robes purple or brown - it helps with the old Night Goblins, they have hats and tunics that look like seperate pieces, so you can have one in all black, one in brown with a purple hat, one with a black hat and purple tunic, etc. I have some new Night Gobboes that I've not painted yet (too busy with 40k), not sure how it'll look with the ol' one-piece monk's robe...

In short, thumbs up from me, looks like a good start!

:wanting to see the next bit of the log cyclops:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Red, they are all still very much WIP so it is nice to get some positive feedback already 

Ooh, whilst I think of it, is there any way, short of employing a team of pixies with little faerie craft knives, to remove the mould lines on Night Goblin's fingers?!? I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it without removing a few goblin digits at a time...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

they look good so far, i agree with red, they need shading on their skin and different colours on the robes would make a difference. another idea is to paint their robes dark blue insted of dark brown/black.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

On my goblins i highlight from a dark angel green base colour up to goblin green. But a tip for you is to try adding a bit of white to your final highlight colour at its current stage and highlight just the face, the nose, cheek bones and chin. Doing this will really make them stand out. But i like the colours atm nice and vibrant.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet start keep up the work, I agree with red allso about the shading


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Minor update time! 

I have a lot of things planned or on-going with my little green gits, so there should be a few more posts coming soon.

Anyways, the update.

Well, for those who haven't guessed/didn't know I bought the Skull Pass set, and got hold of a few extras (as well as having some old crap lay around). The plan currently is to have 2x30 NG spears, FC, nets and fanatics (I was given another set of 20 from a mates skull pass, more on that later...) and 20 NG short bows, musician and possibly a fanatic or two. Obviously there is a slight flaw in this plan...

This update is about the archers, I plan on using the boss as a normal archer and putting him in the back somewhere (I figure bosses and banners in archers are pointless) and converting up one extra archer from a spare command model and some old models I have from when I first started this crazy hobby.










This is the box I had and was planning to integrate (with some funky painting) in to the mobs from Skull Pass, but alas the models look shit next to each other.










So the plan now is to cut parts of the bow off one of the archers and use that on a spare model. Fingers crossed and updates to follow shortly...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well it seemed to go ok...


















Relatively easy job, I used a razorsaw to get a nice flat cut, then drilled and pinned the joints. I still need to GS it up a little, but I think it looks pretty good and it does the job!

I have also got on with the painting of the 20 NG spears I started, though I haven't got all that far admittedly!  I am happy with the skin now, I may go back and highlight them in the future but I think the wash has done a reasonable job. Also the goblin on the right of the picture has a 'finished' moon on his shield.


























So next I will clean up around the skin on the painted ones, do the rest of the shields and the standard the same, then clean up around those since I am a messy bugger. Then it will be browns and metals I reckon 

Modelling wise the next task is to make some netters, I am aiming to make 4; 2 for each block of 30 spears. As I said earlier I have 3x20 with FC, so it may be interesting trying to fudge these models together, there is no way I am paying 36 quid however for the netters and 34 useless gobbos


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dry brushing on the robes would help out a lot and maybe a green or brown ink woud bringout the tones on the skin a but.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Small update, I have put a bit of thought, and experiment, in to these netters. I did try to reproduce something like the GW version, but it looked crap. So...

I decided to make a comical netter that is based on a butterfly catcher, obviously since it is gobbos it has to be an oversized net that is suitable for catching stinky dwarves and the likes! I may also make a butterfly or two to go on them and around them, we will see...

Anyways, piccies!


















And here are some shots with my WIP squad:


















Thoughts and comments welcome as usual


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

_{sitting back applauding while simultaneously pissing myself and wiping tears from my eyes}_

Well mate, there's *no way* that anyone could claim they didn't know you had netters in the unit. Really. Butterflies? You could catch f***ing _eagles_ with that.

Awesome, truly awesome. And totally in keeping with O&G craziness. I like it a _lot_.

:well impressed cyclops:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

that is the best thign ive ever seen put on a model especialy a gobbo , oh god i'm in stitches of laughter.

ummm yes i like it .:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

mak ethe net have a pole going out the bottom of the hand otherwise it looks wrong as it would be top hevy


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I love that netter:laugh:
The way it flows over the rest of the unit actually looks really goodk: It serves as both a standard and a special rule.

Now that's what I call multi-tasking 

Can't wait to see more:victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone  I was intending to add a bottom part to the pole, I just haven't got around to it as I am busy messing about with another project that caught my attention over the last few days!

Fear not though, there will be more and better netters, and lots of other conversions, since I enjoy that more than painting


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

It all looks clean and nice mate. And indeed, the yellow is great.
And man that butterfly catcher is awesome. thumbs up, if i have any left that is.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Ingenious. I love it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I thought it was time for a brief update, I am afraid to say I have not done any more painting, as I have been spending my time on far more exciting things!  Here are my WIP Warboss and BSB, I thought it was about time I had them mounted as it is the only way to get a decent armour save with O&G...



































For those of you that don't know what the Orc Warboss box is like, it gives you enough bits for one mounted and one on foot, but in my opinion the weapons were a bit lame as they were, so I mixed it up a little. I wanted both mounted so you will notice that there are a few parts from a metal boar boy in there. Also there are quite a few bits of weapons and standard poles from the Orc Warriors command sprue. Oh and the arms combo on the warboss sprue is rubbish so I nicked a few arms as well, mucho sawing, drilling and pinning later....

Obviously I will replace the bluetac with some GS, I also plan to add some more bits of armour here and there and some GS cloth wrap to cover up the multiple sections on the bosses axe and the standard.

Anyway, whadda'ya think?

NB. I think I will soon have to put more effort in to painting as mates are getting irked by my plastic fantastic Waaagh!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look ace , can not wait for them to be finished


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Time for another update; I am making an effort to finish up the 20 Gobbos I started so long ago, so here is a spearman and the standard bearer. They still need washes and highlighting, but I am pretty pleased with them generally. Bear in mind they are my version of tabletop quality so be nice! 


















Any comments are welcome as usual


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

They look very crisp, there seems to be more shading on the skin than there was (I approve of that!) and the yellow looks great (may have mentioned that before...)

Yes it's fairly basic, but TBH it's a hell of a lot better than most paint jobs one sees on a table. It's not going to win prizes, but even from those photos it looks like it's been done with patience and care - you can see by the work on the teeth, eyes and mushrooms (not a combination that one mentions often).

Maybe I'm the wrong person to judge, as I'm a crap painter, but though it looks pretty simple, it looks well done too (I know my gobboes don't look anything like as good as that and I've spent _ages_ on them... 20 years, some of them!)

:liking it cyclops:

EDIT: oh, and I forgot to mention, the boar riders - liking them too, especially the posing on the Warboss... you're a talented guy!


----------



## Grubgutz (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool gobbos, like the netters.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers, I think maybe it is time for an update soon, I have dropped the gobbos for the moment (yes I know, fickle and easily distracted maybe...) as they are one piece models (so can play as they are without bluetac) and they are boring as hell to paint 80 of.

I am currently in the process of sorting out my Orcs, they have spent too long bluetacked together, so I am prepping, gluing and just a touch of converting (IT'S AN ADDICTION I TELLS YA!) before primering, etc, etc. I am experimenting with some painting of models on the sprue as well since I haven't cut all the bits off as yet, there being multiples of some things and me not having recourse to field all of them at once yet. Anyway, I will make an effort to post something up sharpish as I can feel my painting drive lacking and need to make some progress!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Cheers, I think maybe it is time for an update soon, I have dropped the gobbos for the moment (yes I know, fickle and easily distracted maybe...) as they are one piece models (so can play as they are without bluetac) and they are boring as hell to paint 80 of.
> 
> I am currently in the process of sorting out my Orcs, they have spent too long bluetacked together, so I am prepping, gluing and just a touch of converting (IT'S AN ADDICTION I TELLS YA!) before primering, etc, etc. I am experimenting with some painting of models on the sprue as well since I haven't cut all the bits off as yet, there being multiples of some things and me not having recourse to field all of them at once yet. Anyway, I will make an effort to post something up sharpish as I can feel my painting drive lacking and need to make some progress!


I'm very similar in that I'll happily sit there modelling, scraping, cutting, gluing - but once they're primed they tend to sit unloved. My Ultramarines have had some shocking neglect; I've got so many to paint I don't really know where to start. I've told myself I need an airbrush to do it but it's an excuse because I can't be arsed to just paint a lot of blue! :laugh:

It's a shame because once I get painting I enjoy it - especially good models. Just get going with it squeek. The stuff you've done so far is nice and neat and belies the fact you dislike painting rank and file.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> _{sitting back applauding while simultaneously pissing myself and wiping tears from my eyes}_
> 
> Well mate, there's *no way* that anyone could claim they didn't know you had netters in the unit. Really. Butterflies? You could catch f***ing _eagles_ with that.
> 
> ...



ROFL well put orc! 

Also Great job on those Gobbos! they look great! Very Clean!

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

The Gobbos look like they're almost ready to march outta the mountains squeek! The numbers of figs for this army astounds me... and keeps me away LOL! The conversion work on the orc looks great too!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep up the good work squeek. The netter made me giggle, it's awesome.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking good so far Squeek, will have to keep an eye on this one. 

Oh and net catcher is brilliant btw. :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap, I am not sure at all how I missed this thread! Just went through the entire thing and I have to say, you have some good looking stuff going on here. I like the vibrant colours of the gobbos as opposed to dark and grim (which I like as well) as it just 'fits' the models. The netter is just too cool as well. I will keep an eye on this one for sure now.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well... my distaste for painting rank and file and long break from the hobby did rather scupper this log, but I have been busy and decided to continue painting my much maligned orcs and gobbos. Going back to my first post:

_I am hoping that starting a project log will give me some impetus to paint more regularly. Previously I haven't posted any pictures of models because I never like what I produce, however that aside I am aiming at a presentable tabletop level with these, so there is unlikey to be anything fantabulous on show..._

Looks like the log didn't help much with regular painting! :laugh: If you are looking and thinking these aren't all that, then other than being correct, I would point out that I have no intention of spending the inordinate amount of time required (at least with my poor and slow brush (un)skills) to actually make these little buggers look good. I may go back and tart them up when I have more done, but they are just tabletop for the moment. Photos are quick and not that special as it is dark and I have no photobooth to hand.


















And the ubiquitous 'back shot' or in this case, _"RUUUNNNN AWWWAAAAAYYYYY!!!"_









So, yeah, that's it for now. I will base them at some point when I have figured out what I want to do with the army. At the moment they are stood on a tarmac road, alright!? 

So in the patented and rather spiffy 'Vashlog' style I have painted 100 points! :biggrin: _Just another 3-400 models to go..._ :suicide:

*Next up:* probably 3 fanatics...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

squeek said:


> At the moment they are stood on a tarmac road, alright!?


Everyone knows the best medieval battles were fought on tarmac roads :wink:

Nice to see another fantasy project log being updated again 

I think the black suffers the most from the basic paint job, but other than that they are very neat and have lots of character. The strength of the yellow is especially good and i like the simplicity on the mushrooms, they look ace :victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks. 

I would put more effort in to them if I had more time/could paint faster and didn't have a mountain of more interesting models to paint too.

So anyway, I may try to stick to Vash's format of at least 1 completed model per post (I may give it up as soon as it doesn't suit me mind! ). With that in mind, I have have been busy fixing up a broken fanatic. I had 3 awhile ago that were pre-primed and one was broken. They are older metal ones (though not the oldest of which I also have a few), the chains seem to be particularly weak on these ones and this particular model had snapped in two places.

So to fix it I cut and filed off the broken links then took a pin vice and some fine drill bits and drilled through four of the existing links. Then spent a good while fiddling some paperclip in to the right shape... position, glue and voila!



















The red arrows show the links I replaced. When glued and primed they look pretty much like the old ones did. 

Now for the model, this is one of the other two as I was letting the glue set on the broken one. He may not be perfect to most people but I spent a bit more time on him as it is a nicer model and there are only a handful of these in my army, unlike those bloody BFSP goblins...

I tried out a different way of doing the flesh (which I may force myself to modify on the BFSP ones 'completed' to date) and spent awhile doing shading, etc, unlike the ones above. I have no idea what the black spot on his nose is... and yeah the lighting is not so good... 

Hopefully this shows I can paint (sort of...) when I set my mind to it and have the urge! :laugh:


















So now I have painted 125 points! 

*Next up: *another fanatic I expect...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tarmac road, brilliant, I'm going to have to make you up some cats eyes and convince you to paint road markings on there. :laugh:

Great fixit on the chain mate, the sad thing is that no one will ever know.(Unless they read your log.)

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally had some time to do some more painting (although as per usual I spent more time converting, prepping and fiddling with other models than I did actually painting... :biggrin.

I have finished the other two fanatics from the threesome mentioned last month. Until actually painting them I had assumed the previous owner had basecoated them from new. How wrong I was!

It wasn't until I had put plenty of paint on that I could see remnants of the previous paintjob underneath and noticed a couple of places where the paint under the basecoat was obscuring the detail. However, there was no way I was going to strip them having put the time in so here we are.


















Apologies about the crappy pictures, they are just quick ones as it is dark and I have no photobooth but wanted to get something up. I may add better shots another time.

So that is now 175 points painted! 

*Next up: *Probably an Orc Shaman, or possibly a Black Orc Big Boss?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Great job mate! The essence of an army is far better than the paint job imo, so the conversions you have are worth more than a 'Eavy Metal painter slave.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

hurrah, gobbos for halloween :victory:

The paint on the fanatics is really good, the robes look infinitely better with more definition.

Can't wait to see the shaman/boss


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The fanatics look great man! However, the skin looks a bit less vibrant than the skin for the night goblin squads, that could just be the pictures though. Anyways, lookin' great!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Just read the whole thread. Loved it made me smile. Great conversions looking forward to seeing more.

Colours are nice and bright and really love the shrooms!!

I really dont like prep and conv i would be happy as a pig in shit if i had them pre assembled, Vash is not yet been convinced into prepping my models for me yet, but he is still only a WIP himself


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

So I have been busy and finished my Black Orc Big Boss. I am actually quite pleased with this model for once, I think it is my best O&G yet and even experimented with a little blending on the shield.

So here he is:


















I bodged together a rough and ready lightbox for this guy, so the pictures are a bit better although they still wash out some of the highlights on the skin. The first one is probably the closest to the actual colours. As per normal I will base him with the others when I decide on a scheme.

Anywho, what do you think? I would like feedback on this guy if you get a moment as this is pretty much at my limit with painting so anything to help me improve would be welcome.

As he is he is 87pts without any wargear (other than the shield) so that is 262 points painted so far. 

*Next up:* A spear chukka I reckon (yay!), then back to units (boo!).


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice jobs on the orcs  and nice save with the fanatic whos chain broke, +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The fanatics are ace man! Good stuff so far, keep at it!


----------

